# g++4.7 error: libstdc++.so.6 version GLIBCXX_3.4.15 not found



## neilms (Nov 10, 2012)

I installed gcc 4.7. When I attempt to compile a c++11 program,
I get this error:
/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6 version GLIBCXX_3.4.15 not found.
Do you have any ideas how to fix this? Come on guys, we have to work the problem just like NASA do.


----------



## xibo (Nov 10, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/custom-gcc/article.html


----------

